# How to connect a wireless light switch receiver?



## tmcdanel (Sep 22, 2016)

How do i hook up a wireless switch?
It is typical Chinese manufacturing with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Right now the light is simple (4 halogen, no scaling, dim setting...)

Blue - to circled X then connected to a black (N) ?
Red (L)  - to K (switch) ACIN ??
2 black - (N) ???  ---- WTF?

Move the switch switch (sic) on electricity a namely bright light, (usage remote control have to wanto to open control a switch) remote ...
I put a scan of the instructions here.

Which wire do i connect the hot (black) to?
Which wire do i connect the neutral (white) to?

What if i change the lamp wiring so i get scaled brightness (dimmer)? First all 4 bulbs, then 2, then only 1 bulb. I can probably change the lamp so each wire is separate. Can this be done? What would i connect:

1 bulb - ?
2 bulbs - ?
All 4 bulbs - ?

Here is a link to the product:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Z5YJ412/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
Comments indicate Red = hot (our black) , black is neutral (our white, why 2??) , blue = load (Does this mean bulbs?"
There are comments below that i am not sure i understand, for example, you don't need to connect the neutral??
"English" instructions on the receiver:
http://i.imgur.com/I5MQ51i.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2016)

Hows your russian
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGIGcJIpa9o[/ame]


----------



## afjes_2016 (Sep 22, 2016)

Sorry, I am staying about 3 miles away from this one; in fact I will just go and hide.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't want to give out the wrong advice on this one. As they taught us in electrical class. I have said it before and will say it again "always read the directions"; well that is if they are in a language you can understand.

Maybe you can go here and read the customer reviews. One explains how their (Chinese) wire color codes corresponds to the USA color codes. As far as the instructions anywhere on the internet; ALL GIBBERISH!!!!

I am not going to assume any liability for this one.

Nealtw-even if my Russian was good, my translation from Russian to Chinese;-OK, I don't speak either one. I think it is time to go out for a :beer: , someone let me know how this turns out at the end.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2016)

There is no UL listing on it, I would not use it.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Sep 22, 2016)

nealtw said:


> There is no UL listing on it, I would not use it.



AGREED !!!!!

Maybe he can call his home owner's insurance company and ask if they will give him a "pass" on this one.


----------



## tmcdanel (Sep 23, 2016)

afjes_2016 said:


> AGREED !!!!!
> 
> Maybe he can call his home owner's insurance company and ask if they will give him a "pass" on this one.



Why do you use third person here?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 23, 2016)

tmcdanel said:


> Why do you use third person here?


He quoted me, so he was talking to me,
BTW, welcome to the site.


----------



## Kabris (Sep 23, 2016)

Blue goes to hot switch leg. Red gets connected to your feed. One black gets connected to feed neutral, other gets connected to fixture neutral. Fairly simple wiring diagram.


----------



## Kabris (Sep 23, 2016)

I agree with others that I would not recommend using equipment that is not listed.


----------



## Kabris (Sep 23, 2016)

K indicates if you are coming off of a normally open toggle switch. You could keep the toggle switch, and connect red to the one of the terminals (or use a pigtail), and keep your feed on the other terminal.


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 24, 2016)

nealtw said:


> There is no UL listing on it, I would not use it.




Start tearing open all your appliances and light fixtures or anything else with parts in your house and see how many components have a UL listing sticker on them.  Not as many as you think.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 24, 2016)

beachguy005 said:


> Start tearing open all your appliances and light fixtures or anything else with parts in your house and see how many components have a UL listing sticker on them.  Not as many as you think.



It's the one you can see on the outside of the unit that counts


----------

